# What about Anderson Varejão??



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

ok...you guys are talking about Splitter a lot, but what about Anderson Varejão? Is he even going make it to the top 10 or the top 15?

what you guys think?

and by the way, in the long run is Splitter going be better than Nene?????


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I think it depends a lot on his workouts and if he will be able to workout. That is going to be a very important factor in determining where he will be drafted.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Anderson Varejão should have been drafted this year. He got shafted when he couldn't work out. I think next year he will be drafted, but might not be what people consider first round material anymore. He definately won't be as high as Splitter, but did I really need to say that?

As far as Splitter being as good as Nene, it's really hard to say. I see them as two totally different players. Nene is all power, Splitter has a little more finesse. In my mind, they will end up about equal, but with totally different games.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

seemed like a good prospect when i looked at him before the draft...


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Watching the PAN games I noticed that Varejao got himself much stronger.


----------



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

Yep Varejão bulked up a little bit, but he still needs to get a lot stonger to play in the NBA, he is a great prospect, a very good rebounder, i think next year he will go in the top 20 with some good workouts 
About Splitter, i think if he gets to the NBA next year he will be more prepared than Nene was in his rookie season, but just as jdg said they will end up equal, Nene is a much stronger player, and Splitter much more of a shooter....


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

He still must develop his game, which depends on his playing time in Barcelona. He has got to work on his defense, sometimes he makes some irrational fouls in few minutes and then he goes warming the bench. But he is young, tall and talented- he could be drafted as lottery pick.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

Can he make it to the top 15???


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Probably, but hes a tweener, not quick enough to play SF, not strong enough to play PF.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Varejão*

Varejão is a good prospect.

He play better at the end of the Pan Am games, when he got a better shape.

I think that he played better than Splitter, he is a good defender and a natural shot blocker.

I think that Varejão and Splitter need to bulk up beacuse they got in trouble when the opponent team used a heavier center. Every time this happen Brazil NT got kill in defence rebound. 
So, in the end of the tournament our coach (Lula) always put Murilo or André Bambu because both are havier, and help our defensive rebound, specially Murilo who was a good surprise.

I think that Nene and Luis Fernando 

Pizzoni


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He played well against Team USA. That's gotta be worth something.


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

> not strong enough to play PF.


I think he's strong like Nick Collison.
Do you saw the dunk over O'Neal?
I really don't saw many players doing a dunk like this on O'Neal( one of the strongers PFs on the NBA)


----------



## escartin (Apr 12, 2003)

I would say, that he showed his class against the uSA, and also showed, that he can play offense. That part of his game was much critized prior to this years draft, but he was on a roll against the USA. 

Just goes to show, that he has not been given ample playing time, and used the right way in Barcelona


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

what a game Anderson Varejao show las night, he really prove him self over the US team, and prove that he can really score. and the dunk and the foul over o´neal was unbeliveable. he was the best player of the brazilian team and if he keep playing like that and have a little more playing time in Barcelona i think he can be in the top 10 in the draft.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Probably, but hes a tweener, not quick enough to play SF, not strong enough to play PF.



The poor mans Marcus Camby, slightly more atheltic, not nearly as polished offensively.


----------



## CMC (Aug 14, 2003)

I lived in Rio for 2 months and saw enough games of Varejao to tell you he isn't ready for the nba. He needs some serious, serious work on his game, and just to play more ball in general IMO. His instincts, fundamentals, natural ability, and overall basketball IQ are nowhere near NBA-ready. He also needs to put on some weight.

He's a tough kid, though, and I'd say he's a solid late-first/early-second round project on a team that doesn't need him to contribute in the next 2-3 years, but by no means is he anywhere near a top 15 pick.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah he was receiving top ten hype for a while for this past draft until all the scouts went to see him play in the euroleauge finals and he absolutely stunk it up and his stock plummetted, so this is why he removed his name


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CMC</b>!
> I lived in Rio for 2 months and saw enough games of Varejao to tell you he isn't ready for the nba. He needs some serious, serious work on his game, and just to play more ball in general IMO. His instincts, fundamentals, natural ability, and overall basketball IQ are nowhere near NBA-ready. He also needs to put on some weight.
> 
> He's a tough kid, though, and I'd say he's a solid late-first/early-second round project on a team that doesn't need him to contribute in the next 2-3 years, but by no means is he anywhere near a top 15 pick.


How long ago? Varejao has played in europe in the last 2 years, he is much stronger and ready to play now. Did you watch the game against USA? He did good against the top NBA players, O'neal, Brand and Duncan. He was 18 when he was playing in Brazil, now he is almost 21.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

not just the game against US, all the 3 games so far Anderson is playing a lot better than Nene. He´s showing skills that not many 6-10 guys can do, he´s shooting the 3 (and hitting like crazy), he has a excelent ball control, and he really improve he´s block and rebound ability.
i thnik that he still can be a top 15 in the draft, is not going be easy and Barcelona´s coach going have to give him more playing time.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Anderson_Varejão</b>!
> not just the game against US, all the 3 games so far Anderson is playing a lot better than Nene. He´s showing skills that not many 6-10 guys can do, he´s shooting the 3 (and hitting like crazy), he has a excelent ball control, and he really improve he´s block and rebound ability.
> i thnik that he still can be a top 15 in the draft, is not going be easy and Barcelona´s coach going have to give him more playing time.


I agree, he looks more like a Small foward now, but still has the ability to play the PF position, he reminds me of Antawn Jamison.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

yeah, but he´s future going have to be in the PF spot, but not the banger type like Nene. He remind me of Drew Gooden


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I've seen him play many times in the euroleague with the Barça..
he is athletich, for sure, but he is not strong enough for the PF position and hasn't movements on post.. he has only a decent mid range shoot...He is not going to be a great player IMHO.. right now he simply has not the skills. He cuoldn't compete with the big men in Europe... could he do that in the NBA???
No..but the scout see potential and he will be drafted in the first round.. but he will be a bust...


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It's incredible the bad image Anderson has in Europe. He had VERY reduced playing time in Barça (the best Eupean team last season). As I said in another thread, It's very difficult to show your true game playing less then 10 minutes a game. He defenetly has potential and at least in International competition he always perform pretty well, even against great players (Dream Team, Argentina etc). This year Anderson probably will have more chance to play in Barça and the Euro fans will see his real game.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> It's incredible the bad image Anderson has in Europe. He had VERY reduced playing time in Barça (the best Eupean team last season). As I said in another thread, It's very difficult to show your true game playing less then 10 minutes a game. He defenetly has potential and at least in International competition he always perform pretty well, even against great players (Dream Team, Argentina etc). This year Anderson probably will have more chance to play in Barça and the Euro fans will see his real game.


That's true but if u have no time at 21 maybe u are not ready to play.. Gasol played more.. Some games he had lot of minutes(Barça was alredy qualified 4 the next round) but he did't impress.
And in the barça played a lot more Femerling, that is an atrocius player..
varejao has athletism, but is not ready, he is far from being ready.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> It's incredible the bad image Anderson has in Europe. He had VERY reduced playing time in Barça (the best Eupean team last season). As I said in another thread, It's very difficult to show your true game playing less then 10 minutes a game. He defenetly has potential and at least in International competition he always perform pretty well, even against great players (Dream Team, Argentina etc). This year Anderson probably will have more chance to play in Barça and the Euro fans will see his real game.


I expect him to get more minutes next season, but the reality is he didn't play much the last couple of years simply because he was not very productive. Remember Gasol was a key player for Barcelona at just nineteen years old so it's not like Barcelona doesn't play young players. Granted, Gasol's team was not as deep as this year's, but they still were a top five team in Europe at the time.
Also, Varejao has to battle for minutes with Patrick Femerling and Roberto Duenas, who are not exactly dominant big men in Europe.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> I expect him to get more minutes next season, but the reality is he didn't play much the last couple of years simply because he was not very productive. Remember Gasol was a key player for Barcelona at just nineteen years old so it's not like Barcelona doesn't play young players. Granted, Gasol's team was not as deep as this year's, but they still were a top five team in Europe at the time.
> Also, Varejao has to battle for minutes with Patrick Femerling and Roberto Duenas, who are not exactly dominant big men in Europe.


In Italy I wuold say QUOTO! 
I AGREE!!


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> It's incredible the bad image Anderson has in Europe. He had VERY reduced playing time in Barça (the best Eupean team last season). As I said in another thread, It's very difficult to show your true game playing less then 10 minutes a game. He defenetly has potential and at least in International competition he always perform pretty well, even against great players (Dream Team, Argentina etc). This year Anderson probably will have more chance to play in Barça and the Euro fans will see his real game.


You know why he had very reduced playing time with Barça: he is still a foreigner, and Barça logically prefered to play Bodiroga and Jasikevicius. In the Euroleague he had to battle with F-u-c-k-a, arguably the best PF all over Europe. Dueñas and Femmerling are the centers; Varejao is not a center.

Barça should have lent the player to another team (in LEB league, for example), where Anderson could have played a big role and gain experience. Let's hope next season he can prove everybody how good he is.

By the way, right now Varejao is 9th in ppg, 4th in rpg, 1st in bpg, 5th in spg and 8th in asp in The Americas Tournament.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

yeah, he was doing just everything for the Brazilian team. what surprises me the most is that i had no idea that he was such a great blocker and also great in the steals.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> 
> You know why he had very reduced playing time with Barça: he is still a foreigner, and Barça logically prefered to play Bodiroga and Jasikevicius. In the Euroleague he had to battle with F-u-c-k-a, arguably the best PF all over Europe. Dueñas and Femmerling are the centers; Varejao is not a center.
> 
> ...


I agree, you said all.

Yep, he defenetly should have played in another team last season. I just want they give him a chance to play next season. :yes:


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I know it's just preseason, but Varejao is leading F.C.Barcelona in ppg after five exhibition games, averaging more than 15. Still, his rival for the second foreigner spot in the ACB roster (Bodiroga is a lock), Vlado Ilievski, seems to be playing quite well.

F-u-c-k-a is still on the team, and he will be the starting PF, but there are chances for Varejao to play the ACB. Although Jasikevicius has left, F.C.Barcelona has signed two new guards, Ilievski and Grimau, so right now there are more than enough players for the perimeter possitions: Navarro, Bodiroga, Rodríguez, De La Fuente, Ilievski and Grimau, while just Dueñas, Femerling, F-u-c-k-a and Varejao are inside men.

If Varejao can make the ACB roster, and I feel he will, I think he could easily be a lottery pick.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

what´s his stats in the preseason?


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, Varejao has just played his first official game this season in the ACB (it seems F.C.Barcelona will play him instead of Ilievski). He has been the starter, leaving F-u-c-k-a in the bench (maybe it's just a matter of shape). His statistics: 8 points (3/4 FG, 1/1 3FG, 1/1 FT), 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 steals, 1 TO, 2 blocks in just 18 minutes. It looks pretty nice to me (remember F.C.Barcelona is arguably the best team all over Europe), and I feel Varejao will be able to keep this pace and get better during the season.

He just needs consistent playing time, and it seems this year he will get it. A lottery pick shouldn't be impossible for him.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Finally, that's all I can say. He will be ok, just let him show his game.

Thanks for the info Genjuro.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Varejao's second game in ACB. 16 points (6/9 FG, 2/3 3FG, 2/2 FT), 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 TO in 24 minutes of playing time. As for the statistics he has been the best player just behind Bodiroga, although Barcelona lost the game. Anyway, I'm looking forward to see him finally playing.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Thanks for keeping us informed.

Wow, that is a pretty impressive stat line. I wish I could watch some of those games. Before the season started I heard some rumors that our local ESPN could show the ACB league, but unfotunally I don't think they reached a deal.


----------



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

That´s great, Varejao finally showing up his potential, how high can he go if he keeps playing like this.............top5 ........top 10


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

well, if i had to guess i would say top 15
i love his game and i think he´s going do a great job in the NBA


----------

